# Net send in Vista



## reerah (Jan 13, 2008)

I am unable to receive and send messages from the command prompt by typing 'net send' in the Windows Vista operating system. Please advise is there any alternative tools to use instant messages in the Windwos Vista operating System?


----------



## Monty Python (Nov 2, 2007)

http://forums.microsoft.com/msdn/showpost.aspx?postid=504919&siteid=1&sb=0&d=1&at=7&ft=11&tf=0&pageid=0

Apparantly "netsend" (I have no idea what it is, but from what I've just read) is not included with Vista.

The thread above is a rather b***y conversation, but it looks like there are a few alternatives mentioned, and workarounds.


----------



## bhahar84 (Jan 7, 2008)

Hi reerah!!

It seems like you want to send command/messages to your colleague/other system using netsend command, am I right :grin:

Yup, as monty said, there is no any netsend command in the vista. I also a little bit dissapointed when my first time using Vista as I discover the netsend command is not there. But no worries, you just have to change the _netsend_ to the _*msg*_ command :grin:

If you want to send command across the Windows XP and Vista, you may use the command as below:

*
msg console test

msg * test

msg username test
*


You may also want to refer to this Microsoft Article to more info on *msg* command.




And, if you so familiar with the netsend command, and have difficulties using msg command, you might want to check out this applications :grin:


NetSend for Vista

LanTalk








Hope that helps you a bit :wave:


----------



## VladimirM (Feb 3, 2009)

WinSent - instant messenger for lan:
http://www.winsent.ru/eng/

Sent - command line utility to send "net send" messages in Vista:
http://www.winsent.ru/eng/sent/


----------

